# Fruit anyone?



## TooledUp (May 17, 2008)

I've been working on this job off and on for the past couple of weeks now. The previous owner was an 83 year old lady and had a unique taste in colours. Most of the walls were vinyl, some over other wallpaper paper that had been painted over and the walls had not been painted or primed before papering. Luverly job that kept me and the apprentice stripping for about a week before we could start prepping...

Orange and Lime..?




















All of the ceilings had been badly taped so had to be skimmed over the joints. Oh, and that's cheap polystyrene cornice (crown) that the h/o bought... 




























I'll post more pics as this job progresses :blink:


----------



## TooledUp (May 17, 2008)

I started painting the ceilings yesterday with the paint that the h/o bought - Nice and lumpy  










Had to go get some real paint :thumbup:


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

I'll bet she had sight problems. Looks like cataracts to me.


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

dang. I thought it would be a pic of Tooled and Mistint together having some suds :whistling2:

WOWZERS that is a nice color scheme she had going there!


----------



## TooledUp (May 17, 2008)

I'm thinking that the last painter lived across the street - This place is right opposite... :laughing:


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

:laughing:


----------

